# Minnie in San Antonio WOOT



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Minnie (Mari-Fiori's Black-eyed Susan) is travelling back to MO with a 5 point major under her belt. We had to ditch our van in OKC for repairs and get a rental car. A big trip but nice to have Minnie WB,BOW, and BOS on Sunday at the San Antonio specialty.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Samba!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Minnie and crew. sorry to hear about the van -- what a bummer.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My little Filly pup got to give the big ring a try too. It was her first time. By the last show, she began to gait a bit and took a second place to a nice pup of Iza's. 

I don't think any dog had more fun than Filly the entire weekend. She is a rounder and lovin' life. Next show she moves into 9-12 class.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

congrats ! thats a really nice win.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thank you all from Minnie's team. It was a nice win and we are grateful for it. It is hard to find 5 point majors and to win one is awesome. Minnie needs two points to finish now.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrads... did you get pictures to share?

krisk
Connor and Kenna


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ordered some from photographer today.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here is a shot taken from ringside of Min gaiting.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay Samba and Minnie!!!!! That was an epic trip. You should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The details of that trip are gruesome and epic. Had reality show cameras been on us, we would have that Best in Show movie beaten.

I woke up today to a reminder of the trip. In the ready ring, I look down and see Min is standing in a fire ant den. Other northerners with us had no idea. Us Texas natives began knocking the little buggers off as they were up to her elbows! Handler is hopping around and shoes and socks were flying through the air!

This morning....still itching myself!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Finally got a show picture of The Min in San Antonio.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Nice photo. I hope to see Minnie and Filly at a show near me again real soon.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think Indianoplis is the next destination. But, St Louis is in May!


----------

